# Re-invent your area in developer speak



## boohoo (Jul 17, 2013)

I've just moved to Crown Point but if I was going to build some barret homes I would market it as.....

Beulah New Town (note historical reference to a Bath like a cresent which was once planned for Beulah Spa)

A short walk from West Norwood, Crystal Palace and Streatham Common, Beulah New Town offers amazing view over Croydon. Enjoy the heights of Norwood Grove, the exotic foods of Streatham High street and the vibrancy of Norwood Feast.

A 30min bus ride to popular Brixton where you can taste food from around the world.

(now stick in pictures that vaguely relate to the subject)


----------



## maomao (Jul 17, 2013)

Hackney riviera.  (down by the marshes)


----------



## Greebo (Jul 17, 2013)

Brockwell Heights has one of the largest communal back gardens in Lambeth.  With transport links to central London, vibrant Brixton, upcoming Herne Hill, not to mention Dulwich, St Reatham, and Crystal Palace, this is one place you'll find easy to leave whenever you want to.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 23, 2013)

North Hampstead, just a bike ride from the heath and Hampstead's exclusive shops. Nearby the gourmet shops of Temple Fortune.









Etc etc


----------



## Maggot (Jul 25, 2013)

boohoo said:


> I've just moved to Crown Point but if I was going to build some barret homes I would market it as.....
> 
> Beulah New Town (note historical reference to a Bath like a cresent which was once planned for Beulah Spa)
> 
> ...


How does this relate?


----------



## Boycey (Jul 25, 2013)

Maggot said:


> How does this relate?


 

palace recognition fail.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2013)

maomao said:


> Hackney riviera.  (down by the marshes)


 Dine on gourmet crisps at the Hope and Anchor


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 25, 2013)

Sign on canal-side!

Limehouse


Not where I live exactly; where I used to sign on (and hope to again when I finish this gig) but first thing that came to mind.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 25, 2013)

Boycey said:


> palace recognition fail.


 
That looks like Ally Pally. What has it got to do with Crown Point?


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jul 25, 2013)

I guess it was meant to be Crystal Palace...


----------



## boohoo (Jul 29, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> I guess it was meant to be Crystal Palace...


The point is that developers catalogues tend to have stock photos that bear no relation to the area they are writing about.


----------



## Voley (Jul 29, 2013)

You'll Never Leave.


----------

